
India bans 59 Chinese apps, including TikTok, ShareIt, UC Browser - ashwinvasudevan
https://indianexpress.com/article/india/china-apps-banned-in-india-6482079/#:~:text=The%20IT%20ministry%20has%20banned,of%20state%20and%20public%20order.%E2%80%9D&text=The%20list%20of%20apps%20banned%20by%20India
======
Normille
Modal popover alert!

